# Outdated



## AlexandNessa

Deleted


----------



## NYMom

Thanks AlexandNessa
Great info


----------



## damo

Woah Jodie!!!  I'm impressed!


----------



## lindalinda

Jodie, you are my hero!

It needs a sticky!  make it so Number 1!  (phamton)



ok, thats just a teensy bit of star trek geek showing there


----------



## rpbert1

Wow ,you get a deluxe room upgrade from Garden View  for Gold.
Think i might change my booking to AAA instead of APH


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## DoleWhipMom

Great explanation!  Thanks


----------



## vatmark

Jodi you are a godsend. This is exactly what I needed to see.  

Annie


----------



## keishashadow

all has been revealed boffo job!

can we interest you in a job writing IRS tax instructions?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Super! Color coordinated and everything!


----------



## goNDmay9

much needed thread!  thanks for doing all of this - awesome job!


----------



## Cinderella822

Love it!  Thanks for all the great info.  However, I tried using your link for netbooker and I'm getting an error message.


----------



## disney's daughter

YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Great job Jodie!  Thank you so much!!!

I believe this needs to be a STICKY please!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Great job Jodie! Thank you so much!!!
> 
> I believe this needs to be a STICKY please!


 
barb, you are an inspiration to us all


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> barb, you are an inspiration to us all



WOW!  .....at least i inspire somebody  










(actually, i think it's more like "dumb blonde" thing....)


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Ok, I think I fixed it.  Can a few of you try it, and let me know if it works for you (hoping it's just not cached in my 'puter here).  Thx!
> 
> https://universalhotels.ibe.netbooker.com/web/FrontController.nb4?module=PropertySearch&operation=AreaPropertyAvailabilitySearch&execute=yes&instanceId=96&areacode=UER&areaname=Universal%20Orlando&ChainPropertyCodes=UEHRH+UEPBH+UERPR&lookAndFeelId=969&locale=en
> 
> Thanks everyone, and please don't forget to LMK if you see something wrong in the first post!




seems to work now Jodie...thanks......    btw, i think you forgot to mention in your original post you would be treatin' all the homies to a "suite" stay at PBH


----------



## Disbug

Great thread! I did notice one thing, however. You state how many nights or stays it takes to be *BLUE*, but do not list those for *GOLD* or *PLATINUM*!

Thank you! Love all of the detail info you provide!


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## macraven

fantastic job jodie......you're the bestest !!


loews members also get a choice of 1 of 2 newspapers daily, use of the fitness gym and late check out with an exception.
late check out for blue and gold to noon only if it is available.  ask on the beginning of your last day.  platinum can have a 2:00pn check out time.


----------



## disneyfan67

Thank you Jodie. It's people like you who make the DIS what it always should be.

You guided me to sunray limo and helped me save some money and then you posted this helpfull advice. Thank you so much.


----------



## keishashadow

Did you know that if you don't return to a Loews property for @ least 1 night within a year of last stay...

you revert back to Blue level? 

I called Loews when trying to compile my travel notes, it became apparent that we somehow had @ least 3 different Loews # floating around...how did that happen lol?  I had wanted to combine the "points" on 1 card to elevate my lowly status. 

Oh well, back to square one .  All the more reasons to return sooner next time.


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> Did you know that if you don't return to a Loews property for @ least 1 night within a year of last stay...
> 
> you revert back to Blue level?
> 
> I called Loews when trying to compile my travel notes, it became apparent that we somehow had @ least 3 different Loews # floating around...how did that happen lol?  I had wanted to combine the "points" on 1 card to elevate my lowly status.
> 
> Oh well, back to square one .  All the more reasons to return sooner next time.



They were talking about that.  I think that was the way it was always supposed to work.  Are they finally deciding to implement it?


----------



## bubba's mom

It's in the "fine print" on their site....that's why I couldn't figure out how some got to gold and platinum....I know you can't possibly visit that many times unless it's for business...... you think we're all destined to be Blue forever??


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> fantastic job jodie......you're the bestest !!
> 
> 
> loews members also get a choice of 1 of 2 newspapers daily, use of the fitness gym and late check out with an exception.
> late check out for blue and gold to noon only if it is available.  ask on the beginning of your last day.  platinum can have a 2:00pn check out time.



Same late check-out benefit for Blue, Gold, Platinum.
3 hours beyond the regular check-out time, if available.


----------



## goofy!

Excellent job Jodi!!! :cheer:

-Michele


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> They were talking about that. I think that was the way it was always supposed to work. Are they finally deciding to implement it?


 
i think i'm i the test subject 

they did tell me that i could pick the "best" # that i had accumulated & add it to my current ressie...unfortunately, all were blue.

odd, appears as though every time I made a ressie I wound up with a new #?

Just hope to the get the bucket of wine and would be thrilled to get the pool view upgrade. 

OT - when should I ask for "late checkout"?


----------



## GreyStr0ke

When the resorts first opened, Lowes members were offered 3 different items upon checking into a room. I beleive it was wine & Cheese, Cookies & Milk and there was something else. Do they still do this cause last time I was at RPR they brought me a fruit basket and juice. I would have much rather had the wine.


----------



## goofy!

GreyStr0ke said:


> When the resorts first opened, Lowes members were offered 3 different items upon checking into a room. I beleive it was wine & Cheese, Cookies & Milk and there was something else. Do they still do this cause last time I was at RPR they brought me a fruit basket and juice. I would have much rather had the wine.



Go to www.loewsfirst.com, log in and then edit your profile.  You can select which welcome gift you want.

The choices are:

Milk and cookies
Fruit and bottled water
beer and nuts
bottle of red wine and nuts
bottle of white wine and nuts
a unique local gift
$10.00 mini bar credit
Hero Stars: Fresh gourmet dog biscuits
500 membership bonus reward points or 500 AA AAdvantage miles or 500 Amtrack guest reward points


----------



## Flyin2MCO

jodie, 

great thread!  i'd also suggest adding the following, which i've summarized (and confirmed that it works) from the "lowe's first" sticky:

"Sortcut to Platinum status" - Lowe's will likely match your elite level status from other major hotel chains.  Fax a copy of your statement to 1-800-563-9714 and request a status match for your Lowe's First membership level.


I'm Diamond level with Hilton and I did the above today (I talked with a customer service rep who confirmed that Lowe's does honor the status match)...I'll apparently be upgraded to LF Platinum after they contact Hilton to confirm my Diamond status.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

goofy! said:


> Go to www.loewsfirst.com, log in and then edit your profile.  You can select which welcome gift you want.
> 
> The choices are:
> 
> Milk and cookies
> Fruit and bottled water
> beer and nuts
> bottle of red wine and nuts
> bottle of white wine and nuts
> a unique local gift
> $10.00 mini bar credit
> Hero Stars: Fresh gourmet dog biscuits
> 500 membership bonus reward points or 500 AA AAdvantage miles or 500 Amtrack guest reward points



Thank you so much. I thought for some reason you chose what you want during the reservation process.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Jodie,
First thank you for spending so much of your time and effort making sure our vacations are extra special.
2nd a quick question:  I'm Loew's Blue.  We'll be staying 3 nts. in Sept at HRH.  At first I booked garden view thru AAA's website. $191.20/nt.   I like that even though they take your cc #, they don't actually charge your card until your stay, no 1 nt. deposit.

Later, I heard here on the dis that they offer an even cheaper rate if you request an obstructed view so I called direct to UO tonight and got another ressie for $179.20/nt  (will cancel original after I hear from you)   Yes, it's only $12/nt cheaper but will help offset the parking charge. 
So, will the obstructed view count as a qualifying rate?  Also if I can get an upgrade, would it be to a garden view?
Is park-view considered an upgrade?  (We had that at RPR last year and it was fun but not worth paying extra for.)  We are a family of 4 so I know it won't be a deluxe room.
 Thanks for your help!


----------



## macraven

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Jodie,
> First thank you for spending so much of your time and effort making sure our vacations are extra special.
> 2nd a quick question:  I'm Loew's Blue.  We'll be staying 3 nts. in Sept at HRH.  At first I booked garden view thru AAA's website. $191.20/nt.   I like that even though they take your cc #, they don't actually charge your card until your stay, no 1 nt. deposit.
> 
> Later, I heard here on the dis that they offer an even cheaper rate if you request an obstructed view so I called direct to UO tonight and got another ressie for $179.20/nt  (will cancel original after I hear from you)   Yes, it's only $12/nt cheaper but will help offset the parking charge.
> So, will the obstructed view count as a qualifying rate?  Also if I can get an upgrade, would it be to a garden view?
> Is park-view considered an upgrade?  (We had that at RPR last year and it was fun but not worth paying extra for.)  We are a family of 4 so I know it won't be a deluxe room.
> Thanks for your help!



jodie is on vacation but i think i can answer some of the questions for you..

you can cancel the ressie/extra one/ 3 days in advance without any penalty.  you have plenty of time to make the decision of which room you want, obstructed view or full view.
if you book at hrh for the garden rate and are upgraded (loews perk), you will receive the pool view.  you pay the cheaper rate not the pool view rate.
yes, most of them(3/4) face the park.  only the higher level floors will give you a nice view of the parks though.

you should call hrh and ask them if by taking the obstructed view, will it disqualify you for the loews free upgrade.  
even if you take that view, it is still a qualifying rate for loews.  

since you are blue, you have to see if you can upgrade when you check in.
if no rooms are available, there will be no upgrade.

if you arrive mon-thurs, you have a better chance of the upgrade.
if the weekend is pretty full, you might not get the upgrade.

arrive early and check in as soon as possible.  if there are rooms with the pool view open when you arrive, chances are greater to get the free upgrade on the blue level.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Hi Macraven,
I did ask on the phone what an upgrade would be from obstructed view, would I get garden view?  The lady said it varies and depends on "how things are at check-in."   whatever that means.  I didn't want to be a pest so I let it go.  She never said it would disqualify us for the upgrade, she just didn't know what it would upgrade to.  Maybe I should call someone at Loew's First?

We will be flying in late but staying cheap near MCO and heading to HRH early Thurs. am.   9/13-9/16. 
Wish me luck and send a little Mummy dust my way.  
Thanks!!


----------



## macraven

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Hi Macraven,
> I did ask on the phone what an upgrade would be from obstructed view, would I get garden view?  The lady said it varies and depends on "how things are at check-in."   whatever that means.  I didn't want to be a pest so I let it go.  She never said it would disqualify us for the upgrade, she just didn't know what it would upgrade to.  Maybe I should call someone at Loew's First?
> 
> We will be flying in late but staying cheap near MCO and heading to HRH early Thurs. am.   9/13-9/16.
> Wish me luck and send a little Mummy dust my way.
> Thanks!!






i think i know the answer.
if you ask for the loews upgrade since you are blue when you check in, it depends if a room is available at that time.

if you check in on a weekday, m-th, you have a better chance when you check in early for the pool view.  blue loews status does not guarantee but you can get it if the upgrade is available.

they would check for pool view first.  if none are available, you would get the garden unobstructive view.  and you would be paying the obstructed view rate for that room for your entire stay.

when the person said "it depends how it is at check in" it means if a room is available for the upgrade.

in the computer at the front desk, it will show who is checking out that day.
if someone n the pool view is checking out, you will be assigned that room.



i think you have a great chance on the free upgrade and paying the lowest rate/obstructive view/ possible.

you are coming in at a slow time period on a thursday and arriving early.  that should do it for the mummy dust to prevail for you.


----------



## Disneyhappy

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Hi Macraven,
> I did ask on the phone what an upgrade would be from obstructed view, would I get garden view?  The lady said it varies and depends on "how things are at check-in."   whatever that means.  I didn't want to be a pest so I let it go.  She never said it would disqualify us for the upgrade, she just didn't know what it would upgrade to.  Maybe I should call someone at Loew's First?
> 
> We will be flying in late but staying cheap near MCO and heading to HRH early Thurs. am.   9/13-9/16.
> Wish me luck and send a little Mummy dust my way.
> Thanks!!



I am a Gold member and I was booked in a standard obstructed view at HRH for $179.20. I called to upgrade to a deluxe room today  and was told I had to book at the garden view rate at $191.20 for the free upgrade to the deluxe. For $12 it was worth it to us.  As Macraven stated, since you are blue, you will have to ask at checkin-in. Sounds like the rule is that upgrades are not available from a standard (obstructed) room with Loew's First but I would still ask. It is a slower time of year and chances are good. Before I understood my Loews First benefits last fall, I was booked into a garden view room at RPR for HHN. At check-in, I showed my Loews card and asked if I could be upgraded to Club level. The TM went in the back to speak with some one and upgraded us to Club when she came back out.  I have since learned that the upgrade was not because of my Loews status but because the RPR upgraded us out of their own generosity! I was happy for my ignorance because, otherwise, I would have never asked for the free upgrade!
Good Luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## MassMom94

Loews First newbie here, hoping you can help. I booked a garden view room for 8/26-8/28 on the AAA website for the AAA rate of $191.20. I originally tried to book on the Universal website, but it would not recognize the AAA code. I am a Blue cardholder, but I did not put my Loews First number on the AAA ressie. (I don't think there was a space for that.) So can I still show them my card at check-in and request an upgrade if available? Or do I have to add my member number to the ressie ahead of time. I know here it's stated on this thread that the AAA is a qualifying rate, but last year they told me I didn't get a welcome gift on this rate, so I am  

Thanks!

Ruth Ann


----------



## macraven

MassMom94 said:


> Loews First newbie here, hoping you can help. I booked a garden view room for 8/26-8/28 on the AAA website for the AAA rate of $191.20. I originally tried to book on the Universal website, but it would not recognize the AAA code. I am a Blue cardholder, but I did not put my Loews First number on the AAA ressie. (I don't think there was a space for that.) So can I still show them my card at check-in and request an upgrade if available? Or do I have to add my member number to the ressie ahead of time. I know here it's stated on this thread that the AAA is a qualifying rate, but last year they told me I didn't get a welcome gift on this rate, so I am
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ruth Ann




you can show the loews blue card at check in for the amenities and they will list it on your ressie sheet.  once a qualifying rate is listed for loews, it is picked up by loews and the stay counts on your membership.

or, you can call loews and tell them you forgot to list your loews membership number on your ressie when you booked.  loews can then add your number to the ressie.  Or, you can call universal resorts and have them add your number.

anyway you do it, it will be added.

for peace of mind, call UO and have it added to your ressie.

when you are blue and if you book garden view room, the only upgrade you can get at rph or hrh is the pool view.  and that is only if the upgraded room is available.

when you go to gold or platinum, you can be upgraded when you book.


----------



## MassMom94

Thanks for the info, macraven!


----------



## macraven

glad i could help.

know you will have a great time !


----------



## goofy!

bumping to the top of the page for the new folks.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

bumping


----------



## kend58

Bumping to the top


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Anyone having any luck securing your LF upgrades at time of booking (Gold/Plat) with Super Saver rate with new bookings?



 



...oh wait!  maybe cuz i haven't tried?


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## idgystripes

Newbie here--hope I'm not repeating old questions--I am not a AAA member but I'm wondering how much of a discount would I get if I became a member? Is there a standard reduction or does it depend on the room booked? Thanks for your help.

P.s. Useful info on this thread! Great job!


----------



## bubba's mom

idgystripes said:


> Newbie here--hope I'm not repeating old questions--I am not a AAA member but I'm *wondering how much of a discount would I get if I became a member?* Is there a standard reduction or does it depend on the room booked? Thanks for your help.
> 
> P.s. Useful info on this thread! Great job!




There is no discount for becoming a member....the perks is what you get...late checkout, free welcome gift, free or discounted upgrades


----------



## idgystripes

bubba's mom said:


> There is no discount for becoming a member....the perks is what you get...late checkout, free welcome gift, free or discounted upgrades



There is no discount with a AAA membership?


----------



## disney's daughter

I thought there were possibilities of getting a discount on the rooms with an AAA membership...


----------



## Sharon G

disney's daughter said:


> I thought there were possibilities of getting a discount on the rooms with an AAA membership...



I think Bubba's Mom was talking about the Loewesfirst card. You can call Universal and ask what the AAA rate would be or you can go to the AAA website. I used the AAA website to book my next stay and it was the least expensive at that time. Plus you can use the card for discounts at restaurants in the parks.


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## disney's daughter

What do you all think the chances are of getting the AAA discount from the Wednesday night before President's Weekend..until President's Day?  Probably...since that is so popular...not much of a chance?


----------



## starseed

This is a fantastic thread!

I'm hoping all you helpful folks can help me out here...

I still have Blue status (but this stay should take me to Gold!) and I was wondering if I booked a Pool View or better at HRH, if I would still be eligible for a room upgrade upon check-in.  It looks to me as if we would, but I thought it'd be best to see what you experts would say!

TIA!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## macraven

starseed said:


> This is a fantastic thread!
> 
> I'm hoping all you helpful folks can help me out here...
> 
> I still have Blue status (but this stay should take me to Gold!) and I was wondering if I booked a Pool View or better at HRH, if I would still be eligible for a room upgrade upon check-in.  It looks to me as if we would, but I thought it'd be best to see what you experts would say!
> 
> TIA!!



blue status at check in time might be able to get a free upgrade if a room is available.
if you booked a garden view, the upgrade would be pool view.
no other upgrades for blue


----------



## starseed

Thank you Jodie & macraven for your responses!


----------



## macraven

glad to help


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## LakeAriel

I was upgraded from garden to bay..with blue! I did ask if anything was available..was offered same for $20 a night. When I declined, it became available for free.


----------



## macraven

lucky ducky

that's super !!


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## liberalmouse

AlexandNessa said:


> Welp, I wasn't!  Test!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I'm Blue.  I booked a Pool View  (or Bay View) room and I was upgraded to a Deluxe room at check-in at the HRH (or PBH).
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day!
> 
> 2.  I'm Blue or Gold and I got a suite upgrade at check-in, and I wasn't charged for it!
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day!
> 
> 3.  I'm Blue (or Gold or Platinum) and I booked with an AP rate or FL resident rate or through a 3rd party vendor like Expedia, Orbitz, Travelocity, or Southwest Vacations.  They gave me an upgrade at check-in!
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day!
> 
> 4.  I'm Platinum and I got a comped upgrade to Club Level or I was comped Club Privileges!
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day!
> 
> 5.  I'm Platinum and I got upgraded to a Kids Suite instead of a King Suite.
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day!
> 
> 6.  I got upgraded to a Villa Suite or a Hospitality Suite or the Presidential Suite!
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day! And the best WOOT!
> 
> 7. My family of 4 or 5 was upgraded to a King Suite at the HRH or RPR.
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day!
> 
> 8.  I contacted one of the hotel managers before hand.  I'm Platinum, but he (or she) knows me, and he (she) promised me an upgrade to a Hospitality (Villa, Presidential) suite before hand.
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day!
> 
> 9.  I heard other people make arrangements ahead of time for good upgrades.  I scoured the Internet, and I found e-mail addresses and phone numbers of anyone and everyone at the HRH who could make a great upgrade happen.  I should probably check into the stalking laws in Florida.  I was worried the HRH had a restraining order against me, but lo and behold, we were shown the Graceland Suite when we checked in!
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day! Big, BIG WOOT!
> 
> 10.  We are going to Universal for our honeymoon or 39th Wedding Anniversary or little Suzie's 10th birthday (and she's done so well in school this year!). We told anyone and everyone of our celebration plans, and we were upgraded from an obstructed view to a Pool View room at the HRH.
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day!
> 
> 11.  We are Platinum, but we couldn't resist the APH rates for an obstructed view room at the HRH.  But, when we got there, I went into the room with a black lite and I found mold and a pet hair that I can prove was there 3 years ago.  I went to the manager appalled, and he moved us to a King Suite.
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day!
> 
> 12.  We stayed at RPR for 6 nights a while back.  Anything and everything that could go wrong with that stay did.  The manager told us to give him a call if we ever wanted to go back.  In the meantime, we got our Loews Gold card.  We called the manager, and he helped us get our reservation.  Upon check-in, we had a suite on the club level.
> A.  Big Woop!  You were entitled to that upgrade as part of the LF Program.
> B.  Woot!  It was your lucky day!
> 
> 
> OK, everyone.  What are your answers?
> 
> Let's see how well you did learning the difference between LF Entitlement Upgrades and Lucky Day Upgrades!



My answers in red.  I read your whole thread as I am just coming on here to learn about Universal. Planning a vacation in '08 and a friend pointed me here.  Said you all were very helpful.  Boy was he right!

Hopefully I did well, as the thread was extremely helpful in explaining it all 

So, how did I do?  Did I get an 'A'? Do I get an upgrade? Huh, Huh?


----------



## vacation dreamer

Please forgive me for this post but I just want to make sure I got this correct. I just signed up for the Loews card (thanks to those on this board), so I am at the 0-5 night level and I just booked 2 rooms at rack rate but hoping for a AAA discount for RPH.  So your saying when I check-in I can ask for a free upgrade? Is this correct? Also, will I get 1 or 2 welcome gifts since I booked 2 rooms? Any suggestions on what gift to pick since I have 5 children? TIA


----------



## goofy!

vacation dreamer said:


> Please forgive me for this post but I just want to make sure I got this correct. I just signed up for the Loews card (thanks to those on this board), so I am at the 0-5 night level and I just booked 2 rooms at rack rate but hoping for a AAA discount for RPH.  So your saying when I check-in I can ask for a free upgrade? Is this correct? Also, will I get 1 or 2 welcome gifts since I booked 2 rooms? Any suggestions on what gift to pick since I have 5 children? TIA



You can ask for an upgrade at check-in.  If it is a slow time you have a much better chance of one being available.

If you have one LoewsFirst number, you will only get LoewsFirst credit for the room in which the LF holder is in, so only one gift.

If your second room is for your children, I would get a second LF card for your spouse and when you reserve your rooms, put yourself and your LF number in one room and your spouse and spouse's LF number in the other room.  Then you have two qualifying rooms for the gifts.

For kids - the milk and cookies are great!  

Your kids should also get a Loews Loves Kids gift at check-in.  Make sure they are with you so they see them.  If you don't get it, ask for it.  I don't know if it is the same, but the last time we stayed there, the younger kids got a pail and shovel with some treats in it and the older kids got a small bag (backpack type) with some treats in it.


----------



## vacation dreamer

Your kids should also get a Loews Loves Kids gift at check-in. Make sure they are with you so they see them. If you don't get it, ask for it. I don't know if it is the same, but the last time we stayed there, the younger kids got a pail and shovel with some treats in it and the older kids got a small bag (backpack type) with some treats in it.

Thank you for this info and I'm signing up for another card now!!!


----------



## calgarygary

goofy! said:


> For kids - the milk and cookies are great!



I've found that they sleep great if you give them the wine or beer.


----------



## bubba's mom

By having 2 LF cards, it will take longer to accumulate next status level tho... Since each card will only have that stay counted toward that.... I don't think they let you "combine" cards and the stays they accumulate


----------



## vacation dreamer

bubba's mom said:


> By having 2 LF cards, it will take longer to accumulate next status level tho... Since each card will only have that stay counted toward that.... I don't think they let you "combine" cards and the stays they accumulate



So would I get credit for 2 rooms on one card? Just not 2 welcome gifts.


----------



## bubba's mom

vacation dreamer said:


> So would I get credit for 2 rooms on one card? Just not 2 welcome gifts.



You will get a welcome gift for room A on the LF program and a gift for room B with your other LF card.  Room A will earn 1 qualified stay and the card you use for Room B will earn 1 stay.  What I'm trying to get at is this: instead of accumulating stays/nights on ONE card, you will be splitting them on TWO cards, therefore taking longer to accumulate the stays/nights you need to get bumped to gold level... make sense, or have I confused you more????


----------



## vacation dreamer

bubba's mom said:


> You will get a welcome gift for room A on the LF program and a gift for room B with your other LF card.  Room A will earn 1 qualified stay and the card you use for Room B will earn 1 stay.  What I'm trying to get at is this: instead of accumulating stays/nights on ONE card, you will be splitting them on TWO cards, therefore taking longer to accumulate the stays/nights you need to get bumped to gold level... make sense, or have I confused you more????




lol I totally understand what you are saying but I don't think I made my relpy understandable. What if I only have 1 card, will they credit my Loews card for 2 stays since I'm booking 2 rooms. For example, when I booked 2 rooms with Best Western they give me the credit for all nights for both rooms on their reward card.


----------



## bubba's mom

vacation dreamer said:


> lol I totally understand what you are saying but I don't think I made my relpy understandable. What *if I only have 1 card, will they credit my Loews card for 2 stays since I'm booking 2 rooms.* For example, when I booked 2 rooms with Best Western they give me the credit for all nights for both rooms on their reward card.



I just called them and asked them.... if you have 2 rooms and they are each booked on their _own _LF card number, they will not combine them into one.... and you can only get the LF bennies on 1 room if you book the two rooms.  So, if what you want is welcome gift for _each _room, get two cards (in different names---1 in yours/1 in DH's) and book 1 room in your name (with YOUR LF card #) and book the other room in your DH's name (and use his LF card #)...then you will get a welcome gift for *each *room....


----------



## AlexandNessa

liberalmouse, you were right ...

each answer was, of course, B.  Good for you!  Tell them you passed the test on the DIS when you make your reservation.  See how far that gets you!


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Tell them you passed the test on the DIS when you make your reservation.  See how far that gets you!



 tell 'em Jodie said you can have a free upgrade as your prize


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> By having 2 LF cards, it will take longer to accumulate next status level tho... Since each card will only have that stay counted toward that.... I don't think they let you "combine" cards and the stays they accumulate



You can never put more than one room on one card, so it won't make a difference on how long her benefits add up.

She will get x # of nights on Card A for room A and x # of nights on Card B for room B.

LoewsFirst wouldn't allow her to put 2x # of nights on Card A. No matter how many rooms she books, she will still only get the number of night's credit for one room on her card.

So, my suggestion for getting the second card was merely for securing the second set of gifts.  It won't affect the # of nights credits she earns.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## liberalmouse

AlexandNessa said:


> liberalmouse, you were right ...
> 
> each answer was, of course, B.  Good for you!  Tell them you passed the test on the DIS when you make your reservation.  See how far that gets you!





bubba's mom said:


> tell 'em Jodie said you can have a free upgrade as your prize



Passed DIS test, free upgrade prize, Jodie said so...

writing it all down  

You all are way too funny.

psst....and way friendlier than the boards not to be named


----------



## bubba's mom

liberalmouse said:


> psst....and way friendlier than the boards not to be named



Yep...we try.... I know I visit the "other" side (esp. cruise to research upcoming trip) and they aren't as "fun" as we are here    Glad you have joined us here....stick around even after yer trip is over..... we have a 'something about nothing, come join in' thread on the UO/IOA (park) board....it's like our own little CB.....feel free to stop by...but be warned, it moves quik!


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> You can never put more than one room on one card, so it won't make a difference on how long her benefits add up.
> 
> She will get x # of nights on Card A for room A and x # of nights on Card B for room B.
> 
> LoewsFirst wouldn't allow her to put 2x # of nights on Card A. No matter how many rooms she books, she will still only get the number of night's credit for one room on her card.
> 
> So, my suggestion for getting the second card was merely for securing the second set of gifts.  It won't affect the # of nights credits she earns.
> 
> Hope that makes sense!



That's what I was trying to relay and confirmed it by calling the hotel.  One card per room (different card number/name)....all you'll get is gifts....cannot "combine" rooms onto 1 card.....   drat!


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## macraven

you really don't want to hear about mine.
had super saver and well, i came out ahead ...........


always ask for a manager if you have issues when you check in with an employee.......


----------



## lindalinda

AlexandNessa said:


> Anyone having any luck securing your LF upgrades at time of booking (Gold/Plat) with Super Saver rate with new bookings?



I did in April.  When I booked originally, it was with AAA, and I was Gold.  I got the deluxe upgrade.  This was spring break week.  When the supersaver rates came out I called and switched the rate to SS.  When I was sent the conf. originally it showed a garden view room.  I had to call several times to get it straightened out, but I got it.  When I checked in, they had me in the deluxe, at RACK RATE!  I had to argue with them about it (was told it was a qualifying rate at the first call).  I had paperwork and they changed it.  The girl at the desk did tell me that a gold upgrade was to waterview tho   I had to do some 'splainin to her.


Reference the 5 people deluxe versus suite at HRH.  I think I know the trick here.  If you tell them you have 5, their computer will show deluxe as the upgrade.  It defaults to that.  The girl who took my res.  first told me that was my upgrade, and I had to ask for the suite (at PBH).  She said, "oh let me take the kids out, then it will show the suite".


----------



## horseshowmom

Just wanted to add info about my current stay at RPH.

I had 3 rooms booked for a conference with LF numbers on all of them. I also requested the kids gifts for all of the kids.

I checked in for all 3 rooms since I flew in, and the others wouldn't arrive until late that night. I (with DD's help) collected all of the kids' gifts and put them in the approriate rooms.

I was not able to get an upgrade (although he did try) for any of the rooms, so I nicely told him that I knew they sometimes gave out Club Access keys from time to time and asked if he could do that for me. He said that he would be happy to do so (could only do my room) and commented on how pleasant I had been (compared to others who sometimes are not and don't get anything free!  ).

The welcome gifts were also very nice.

Great desk clerk, and we're enjoying our stay.


ETA:  We're staying under the Stay 4 nights, Get 2 of the 7 day tickets package.


----------



## calgarygary

horseshowmom said:


> Just wanted to add info about my current stay at RPH.
> 
> I had 3 rooms booked for a conference with LF numbers on all of them. I also requested the kids gifts for all of the kids.
> 
> I checked in for all 3 rooms since I flew in, and the others wouldn't arrive until late that night. I (with DD's help) collected all of the kids' gifts and put them in the approriate rooms.
> 
> I was not able to get an upgrade (although he did try) for any of the rooms, so I nicely told him that I knew they sometimes gave out Club Access keys from time to time and asked if he could do that for me. He said that he would be happy to do so (could only do my room) and commented on how pleasant I had been (compared to others who sometimes are not and don't get anything free!  ).
> 
> The welcome gifts were also very nice.
> 
> Great desk clerk, and we're enjoying our stay.
> 
> 
> *ETA:  We're staying under the Stay 4 nights, Get 2 of the 7 day tickets package.*



That would explain your inability to get upgrades for any of the rooms as that is a non-qualifying rate for LF.


----------



## horseshowmom

calgarygary said:


> That would explain your inability to get upgrades for any of the rooms as that is a non-qualifying rate for LF.



No, actually he tried to upgrade the rooms, but there weren't any rooms available for upgrade. He said the reason was because they had two very large conferences onsite that were taking up the upgrade rooms. Apparently, there were rooms available for part of the time just not for all of the dates we needed (at least that's what he said - he punched around on the computer for quite awhile looking).


----------



## goofy!

calgarygary said:


> That would explain your inability to get upgrades for any of the rooms as that is a non-qualifying rate for LF.


I am not so sure that it is a non-qualifying rate. We actually booked that rate last Thanksgiving even though we didn't need the tickets due to our APs.  

The reason we booked it was because it was the cheapest rate, better than AAA at the time, that still qualified us for our platinum benefits. We ended up giving the tickets to other relatives that were staying at the Beachclub (family reunion).

LoewsFirst assured us it was a qualifying rate as long as it was booked through Loews and not a third party.  We got our upgrade (Villa Suite), the welcome gift, greeted and escorted to our room by the manager, etc with no questions asked.


----------



## jtdl

goofy! said:


> I am not so sure that it is a non-qualifying rate. We actually booked that rate last Thanksgiving even though we didn't need the tickets due to our APs.
> 
> The reason we booked it was because it was the cheapest rate, better than AAA at the time, that still qualified us for our platinum benefits. We ended up giving the tickets to other relatives that were staying at the Beachclub (family reunion).
> 
> LoewsFirst assured us it was a qualifying rate as long as it was booked through Loews and not a third party.  We got our upgrade (Villa Suite), the welcome gift, greeted and escorted to our room by the manager, etc with no questions asked.



I think you are right.  As long as it is a rate offered by Universal/Loews it is a qualifying rate - only 3rd party (Hotwire, Travelocity) aren't considered qualifying rates.


----------



## goofy!

jtdl said:


> I think you are right.  As long as it is a rate offered by Universal/Loews it is a qualifying rate - only 3rd party (Hotwire, Travelocity) aren't considered qualifying rates.



That is what we have been consistently told by LoewsFirst.  If the rate is available through www.loewshotels.com, and it is available to anybody who logs onto Loewshotels, and it is not a discount rate for a group such as AP holders (AAA excluded), then it is a qualifying rate.

However, as you said, if you book the same rate through a third party such as Expedia or even through the Universal Vacations site, then it invalidates it as a qualifying rate.


----------



## jmw3294

Does anybody have an idea of what the bag of local goodies (as a LF gift) is?  I'm trying to decide between the cookies/milk or the bag.  What are your thoughts?


Thanks,
Jen


----------



## horseshowmom

jmw3294 said:


> Does anybody have an idea of what the bag of local goodies (as a LF gift) is?  I'm trying to decide between the cookies/milk or the bag.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jen



I'm here now and chose the local gift (they call it the regional gift here). I had three rooms (different LF numbers/different people) and all got welcome gifts. Ours were pretty close but not exactly alike. 

We got a bag, a sarong, several packages of candy, a jar of nuts, a can of tropical trail mix, a disposable camera, a necklace (one got a bracelet), a shell with the RPH logo etched on it, and a bottle of juice. Oh yeah, and a travel mug.


----------



## goofy!

AlexandNessa said:


> Bumping to see if anyone has been given grief when trying to score an upgrade with the Super Saver rate lately.
> 
> I got my upgrade for November, but they gave me grief in October, and I know they gave a suite to one DIS member, but then tried to deny her her amenities (like LF gift) when she checked in.
> 
> Anyone have very recent Super Saver stories to share?



I just booked the supersaver rate on Sunday for a last minute trip this weekend (11/17).  Absolutely no problems booking it and getting the platinum upgrade. In fact, the supersaver was showing as $255 on the website and the reservationist came back with a Supersaver rate of $224, bumping to $239 on Wednesday.  Who was I to argue, especially since the loews-first blackouts start 11/21  

I will report back if we get any grief getting our welcome gift on Saturday.

I think I am going to change my milk and cookies to the regional gift though.  The RPH one sounds great - wonder what they do at the Portofino?

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Dislifer

Regarding black out dates....

I don't really get it...
Will my stay at Portofino (12/27 - 12/31) qualify for counting as a stay...but I'm not entitled to an upgrade???  Do I have that right?

Also...

When I went to RPR last summer, I booked through AAA - when I called Loews to see if I "graduated" to a new category (because my stay was 6 nights), they told me my stay didn't count because I booked through AAA?????  What's up with that?!


----------



## macraven

Dislifer said:


> Regarding black out dates....
> 
> I don't really get it...
> Will my stay at Portofino (12/27 - 12/31) qualify for counting as a stay...but I'm not entitled to an upgrade???  Do I have that right?
> 
> Also...
> 
> When I went to RPR last summer, I booked through AAA - when I called Loews to see if I "graduated" to a new category (because my stay was 6 nights), they told me my stay didn't count because I booked through AAA?????  What's up with that?!




there are some black out dates on the loews first program.  your dates will count but you can't get the welcome gift and amenities on black out dates.

that happened to me about 3 years ago during october.
i stayed at hrh for 5 nights/hhn time, and could not get the welcome gift until day #3.

your dates there will count as long as you didn't go thru a third party in booking.

orange vacations is one booking company that disqualifies a person from the loews first amenities and dates accumulated.


AAA is a qualifying rate.
did you book with AAA agents or book yourself and used the AAA card for the room discount?


----------



## Dislifer

AAA is a qualifying rate.
did you book with AAA agents or book yourself and used the AAA card for the room discount?


I booked with a AAA agent


----------



## macraven

call loews and ask them if that will disqualify you for the perks.


i know if you book thru the timeshares and discount programs, or third parties, you can't use the loews first for the benefits.

get the name of the person you talk to at loews.
if they give you the green light for the amenities, then it will help you get them if the check in desk gives you a hard time about receiving them.

i will see what i can find out for you.


----------



## Dislifer

Thanks!  The trip I used the AAA agent with was during the summer of 2006 so I'm not sure they will honor it.  This upcoming trip, I booked myself through Universal...that should be okay, right???

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Dislifer said:


> This upcoming trip, I *booked myself *through Universal...that should be okay, right???
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!




I've done it that way 3x in the last year....should have no problems....


----------



## macraven

Dislifer said:


> Thanks!  The trip I used the AAA agent with was during the summer of 2006 so I'm not sure they will honor it.  This upcoming trip, *I booked myself through Universal...that should be okay, right???
> *




yup, you're good to go!


----------



## msr709

Thank you for all this wonderful information. I read this whole thread and forgive my ignorance but how do you get this SuperSAver rate? and what is the "Regional Gift" about? I'm a Gold Loews member and want to make reservations soon so I want to know what to ask when I call to make my reservations. TIA!!


----------



## bubba's mom

msr709 said:


> Thank you for all this wonderful information. I read this whole thread and forgive my ignorance but how do you get this SuperSAver rate? and what is the "Regional Gift" about? I'm a Gold Loews member and want to make reservations soon so I want to know what to ask when I call to make my reservations. TIA!!



The regional gift is a small assortment...as horseshowmom above stated: _"We got a bag, a sarong, several packages of candy, a jar of nuts, a can of tropical trail mix, a disposable camera, a necklace (one got a bracelet), a shell with the RPH logo etched on it, and a bottle of juice. Oh yeah, and a travel mug"_  ....Not many here get it, so you can ask the reservationist when you call to make your res.... 

As far as the SuperSaver rate....that is usually on the Loews or Universal site.... You can ask (when you call for your res) IF it's available...if not, try AAA or another rate.... Good luck!


----------



## msr709

bubba's mom said:


> The regional gift is a small assortment...as horseshowmom above stated: _"We got a bag, ... Good luck!  _


_

Thank you very much for clearing that up. These boards Rock! Can't wait for Aug!!_


----------



## macraven

i believe the super saver rate for 2007 was posted for the entire year in mid july.

they had some super saver dates out earlier then listed the rest of the year in the summer.


always ask about SS rates when you call to make a ressie.
and, ask which discount is the best for your travel times there.
they will tell you what they have for the public and what will give you the best deals


----------



## bubba's mom

think this needs a bump....lots of peeps planning summer trips


----------



## macraven




----------



## jtdl

Just make sure you book directly through Loews in order to be assured of the perks.

Email from Loews customer service:

Thank you for contacting us.  Unfortunately, reservations booked through Universal are considered third party bookings and are non-qualifying under the LoewsFirst Terms and Conditions (http://www.loewsfirst.com/loewsfirst_terms.asp).  Group, negotiated, third party, government, Universal PassHolder and Florida residents rates do not qualify for LoewsFirst benefits.  

To guarantee your next stay is qualifying, please book directly through Loews Hotels either by visiting loewshotels.com, by emailing this inbox with your reservations request, or by calling 1.800.LOEWS.11, our reservations line reserved exclusively for LoewsFirst members.


----------



## msr709

This is absolutely true. I tried booking thru AAA but the agent told me that I was getting a better deal by booking directly thru Loews (which I already had done  ). For better savings you can try calling every once in a while to see if the SuperSavers are available but I'm not sure whether they qualify to give your perks. Someone else that has used them might chime in?? HTH


----------



## bubba's mom

jtdl said:


> ....by calling 1.800.LOEWS.11, our *reservations line reserved exclusively for LoewsFirst members*.




Didn't know we had our own number   ...I feel so special!


----------



## wwessing

msr709 said:


> This is absolutely true. I tried booking thru AAA but the agent told me that I was getting a better deal by booking directly thru Loews (which I already had done  ). For better savings you can try calling every once in a while to see if the *SuperSavers are available but I'm not sure whether they qualify to give your perks. Someone else that has used them might chime in?? HTH*




I changed from AAA to supersaves for our dates and I asked if supersaver was a qualifying rate that still entitled us to the perks. . . I was told yes, it does.  Since I tend not to place too much faith in what "they" tell me, I called HRH front desk and asked them the same question. . . an emphatic yes, the rate qualifies you for the perks and even put a note to make certain to send the welcome gift.  Again this past weekend when I called to reserve a cabana, I asked once more and was told yes, it qualifies.  I also asked if all Loews First members had free access to the fitness room and was told yes.  I had previously read somewhere that only those staying club level or above had free access. . . but the very nice (and likely buff) young man I spoke to in the fitness center said any Loews members has free access.


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hey there, I know that there are always questions regarding where to call to make sure LF benefits apply.  

I have never had a problem calling the # on the first page of this primer and scoring my LF benefits.  I also have never had a problem calling 888-464-3551.  Both of those #s will allow you to get your upgrade.  If you get your upgrade, the rest of your LF benefits should apply.


----------



## msr709

Thank you WWessing and AlexandNessa for your replies, this makes it even better!! Anyone had any luck getting a Supersaver for this August?


----------



## macraven

msr709 said:


> This is absolutely true. I tried booking thru AAA but the agent told me that I was getting a better deal by booking directly thru Loews (which I already had done  ). For better savings you can try calling every once in a while to see if the SuperSavers are available but I'm *not sure whether they qualify to give your perks. Someone else that has used them might chime in??* HTH




i used the super saver rate for HRH last october.
it qualified for the LF amenities.

if you ever have an issue, ask to speak to the supervisor on duty at that time.


----------



## Reflection

jtdl said:


> Just make sure you book directly through Loews in order to be assured of the perks.
> 
> Email from Loews customer service:
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.  Unfortunately, reservations booked through Universal are considered third party bookings and are non-qualifying under the LoewsFirst Terms and Conditions (http://www.loewsfirst.com/loewsfirst_terms.asp).  Group, negotiated, third party, government, Universal PassHolder and Florida residents rates do not qualify for LoewsFirst benefits.
> 
> To guarantee your next stay is qualifying, please book directly through Loews Hotels either by visiting loewshotels.com, by emailing this inbox with your reservations request, or by calling *1.800.LOEWS.11*, our reservations line reserved exclusively for LoewsFirst members.




LoewsFirst may have changed the criteria yet again. I called the above 800 number to make my June 08 reservations at Royal Pacific. I was transferred to the "Orlando" line, and was greeted with "Welcome to Universal Orlando Resorts."


----------



## Atotty

Same here....called Loew's toll free number and had to be transferred to Universal line. But the phone rep assured me I'd get the Loew's First perks. In fact, she listed all of them without my asking; I just told her to please note my Loew's card number on the ressie and she started telling me what we'd be entitled to recieve.


----------



## Cindy B

Did it get a good upgrade?   I have gold card status from previous RPR visits 
(3 visits only --all at RPR)


We were on the AAA website and saw the rates for Christmas week.  DH went to AAA website and saw that he couldn't get Hard Rock dates --the link didn't work. 

So, DH wound up calling a number on the AAA site and was transferred somewhere.  When DH was transferred they found his Loews first number.  We got our dates and all was said and done.  We were told it would be a poolview upgrade.   The kids were excited. 

Five minutes after DH hung up, DH received a phone call.  The caller said that we were upgraded to Deluxe Queen with the pull out couch.   We are a family of four. 

Is this a good upgrade?    Did we do well?


----------



## damo

Cindy B said:


> Did it get a good upgrade?   I have gold card status from previous RPR visits
> (3 visits only --all at RPR)
> 
> 
> We were on the AAA website and saw the rates for Christmas week.  DH went to AAA website and saw that he couldn't get Hard Rock dates --the link didn't work.
> 
> So, DH wound up calling a number on the AAA site and was transferred somewhere.  When DH was transferred they found his Loews first number.  We got our dates and all was said and done.  We were told it would be a poolview upgrade.   The kids were excited.
> 
> Five minutes after DH hung up, DH received a phone call.  The caller said that we were upgraded to Deluxe Queen with the pull out couch.   We are a family of four.
> 
> Is this a good upgrade?    Did we do well?



Yes. You got the correct upgrade but to get it for Christmas week is a nice score.


----------



## tarmand

Here is a test for you LF specialists......

My family is traveling with my sister's family Memorial Day Week.  We have 5 people in each party.  When I called 1-888-273-1311, I got a very helpful reservationist.  I was told that I was a gold member - not sure how I got gold, but I'll take it.  My sister is blue.  I booked a standard two queen room and was upgraded to a deluxe with a sleeper sofa.  My sister could not get the upgrade so she is in a standard garden view.  I have a couple of questions.

Can I book both rooms under my name so that she can get the upgrade or is it one room upgrade per account?

If not, can we get adjoining rooms?  Do they even have deluxe and standard adjoining rooms?

What giant act of kindness from God and how much more money would get us the parlor with two adjoining queen rooms?

Also, do I need my Loews card since I am on file?  I asked the lady on the phone and she said no but I have no idea where it is and I would need to request a new copy.

Finally, am I entitled to and should I have asked for Loews loves kids and welcome gifts or should I ask upon check in?

Thanks!
Tammie


----------



## ky07

*I tried Lowes first cause I am a LF member and was told for my dates in July that a standard room at RPR was $ 244.00 a night and when I went to AAA site it was $207.40 a night so I reserved thru AAA and only bad thing is I won't get my LF benifits *


----------



## bubba's mom

tarmand said:


> Here is a test for you LF specialists......
> 
> My family is traveling with my sister's family Memorial Day Week.  We have 5 people in each party.  When I called 1-888-273-1311, I got a very helpful reservationist.  I was told that I was a gold member - not sure how I got gold, but I'll take it.  My sister is blue.  I booked a standard two queen room and was upgraded to a deluxe with a sleeper sofa.  My sister could not get the upgrade so she is in a standard garden view.  I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Can I book both rooms under my name so that she can get the upgrade or is it one room upgrade per account?
> 
> If not, can we get adjoining rooms?  Do they even have deluxe and standard adjoining rooms?
> 
> What giant act of kindness from God and how much more money would get us the parlor with two adjoining queen rooms?
> 
> Also, do I need my Loews card since I am on file?  I asked the lady on the phone and she said no but I have no idea where it is and I would need to request a new copy.
> 
> Finally, am I entitled to and should I have asked for Loews loves kids and welcome gifts or should I ask upon check in?
> 
> Thanks!
> Tammie



You should be able to book both rooms with your LF membership and get the upgrade (because you are paying for both rooms), but you only get 1 welcome gift between the two rooms.  You don't need your LF card, but you can always contact them and request a replacement. Your welcome gift choice should be noted in your profile at Loews.com.  You can change your profile at any time.  I am assuming you want a parlor at the Portofino....that is technically 2 rooms attached to the parlor....if they don't have any available, you might not get it.  But, if you are staying there, (as I don't think RPR has 'parlors') and explain your LF status and you are traveling with another party, they will see what they have available.  If not joining, something at least close together.  We did that last year and asked to be close to BIL and family.  They tried, but they were still a floor above us   No biggie...just happy to be there     I'm not really positive, but your best best would be to call and speak to someone regarding your situation.... Good luck!


----------



## tarmand

bubba's mom said:


> You should be able to book both rooms with your LF membership and get the upgrade (because you are paying for both rooms), but you only get 1 welcome gift between the two rooms.  You don't need your LF card, but you can always contact them and request a replacement. Your welcome gift choice should be noted in your profile at Loews.com.  You can change your profile at any time.  I am assuming you want a parlor at the Portofino....that is technically 2 rooms attached to the parlor....if they don't have any available, you might not get it.  But, if you are staying there, (as I don't think RPR has 'parlors') and explain your LF status and you are traveling with another party, they will see what they have available.  If not joining, something at least close together.  We did that last year and asked to be close to BIL and family.  They tried, but they were still a floor above us   No biggie...just happy to be there     I'm not really positive, but your best best would be to call and speak to someone regarding your situation.... Good luck!



Thanks for the reply.  Well, I did as you suggested and called and was told that I couldn't book two rooms and receive the upgrade on both rooms.  I even called right back so that I could ask another agent to be sure and that agent said no as well.  So I guess she won't get an upgrade.  They did say to ask on check in what was available as far as the parlor rooms and they would quote me an upgrade at that time if it was available.

Any room recommendations for a deluxe room and a standard room?  From what I have been able to read, it looks like I want the west wing to be close to the main pool and the water taxi.


----------



## Cindy B

Another quick question: 

Are there any fitness room fees for gold LF members?  

Thanks


----------



## bubba's mom

Cindy B said:


> Another quick question:
> 
> Are there any fitness room fees for gold LF members?
> 
> Thanks



I have not personally used it (on vacation darn it   ), but as long as you are a LF member, I do not think there are ANY fees to use it


----------



## macraven

Cindy B said:


> Another quick question:
> 
> Are there any fitness room fees for gold LF members?
> 
> Thanks



there are no fees for blue, gold or platinum card members of loews first for the fitness rooms.

i have used them before.


----------



## tracyw990

hi
silly question time!!..sorry...
can anyone tell me.. i have a loews membership which i understand enables me to access fitness centre, but heres the silly question, would my hubby and daughter be able to go in?...or would they have to register too?
thanks


----------



## horseshowmom

tracyw990 said:


> hi
> silly question time!!..sorry...
> can anyone tell me.. i have a loews membership which i understand enables me to access fitness centre, but heres the silly question, would my hubby and daughter be able to go in?...or would they have to register too?
> thanks



When I was there, our room keys gave us access, so I'm sure they can go in too. My DD's key worked the same as mine did (and she doesn't have her own membership number). Besides, I think the membership covers the family anyway.


----------



## tracyw990

Thankyou!...saves me registering us all "just in case"!!..


----------



## macraven

when i used it the hotel room key covered the people on that ressie.

all of you will be in the same hotel room, all can use the fitness center.

there is an age limit for children to meet to use the facility


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## goofy!

tarmand said:


> What giant act of kindness from God and how much more money would get us the parlor with two adjoining queen rooms?Thanks!
> Tammie



Just wanted to add that the parlors at the PBH all have one double queen bedroom attached on one side of the parlor and a king bedroom attached on the other side.

I don't believe there are any parlors with queens on both sides.  So, if your sister and you both need queens, you won't be able to get a parlor between them.


----------



## surfgirl

wow! what a great resource.

As always, I have a tangential question. ( I just wanted to say tangential   )

I noticed a few pages back about being a platinum member of another hotel rewards program.  My dh is a platinum member of Marriott Rewards.

1)  Can we request complimentary platinum of Loews First ?
2)  He is also AmEx platinum... does that do anything ?
3)  The Marriott is his name, the LF is my name... will they still do it ?
4)  We will be there March 15-18... how do I find out if any suite upgrades are even open ?  (I don't want to jump through hoops if there aren't any available...)

thanks!


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## goofy!

surfgirl said:


> wow! what a great resource.
> 
> As always, I have a tangential question. ( I just wanted to say tangential   )
> 
> I noticed a few pages back about being a platinum member of another hotel rewards program.  My dh is a platinum member of Marriott Rewards.
> 
> 1)  Can we request complimentary platinum of Loews First ?
> 2)  He is also AmEx platinum... does that do anything ?
> 3)  The Marriott is his name, the LF is my name... will they still do it ?
> 4)  We will be there March 15-18... how do I find out if any suite upgrades are even open ?  (I don't want to jump through hoops if there aren't any available...)
> 
> thanks!



I haven't tried it, but I know others who have done it successfully. Back on page three, this info was posted to status match:


Call the Loews First number (1-800-Loews11)
You will need to ask about your particular status match
Then you will need to fax your latest statement that confirms your Marriott Platinum status and requesting a status match to Loews Platinum to:
1-800-563-9714


----------



## msr709

AlexandNessa said:


> 1) yes.
> 2) yes, but not what LF platinum does.  Amex Plat will get you some perks, but only at PBH.  I believe Amex Plat gets you an upgrade to Bay View if available at check in, as well as free breakfast and late check out.  Nothing to write home about, IMHO.
> 3) Just have your husband sign up for LF on the website; it's free and he'll get a number immediately.  Then have your husband call LF and get the comped status based upon his Marriott status.
> 4) Use the website in my OP to see if there are suites available.  You are pushing it a bit on your timing though.  I don't know how long it will take for your husband's status to get comped, and you are going during spring break.
> 
> Good luck!



This is a little  Can this be done the other way around? I have Gold status in LF, can I request the same from my Marriott Rewards? I've never done this or even heard of this until this thread. TIA


----------



## calgarygary

msr709 said:


> This is a little  Can this be done the other way around? I have Gold status in LF, can I request the same from my Marriott Rewards? I've never done this or even heard of this until this thread. TIA



If you are asking Marriott to status match your LF, then it is more difficult.  Loew's will often status match with proof (and sometimes not) of your current status in competitors' programs.  Other chains, require proof of your current status and proof of # of stays in the previous year to sometimes provide you a temporary status match.


----------



## Disneyhappy

Bump! I reference this thread all the time!


----------



## goofy!

bumping back up to the first page.


----------



## FireandIce

Disneyhappy said:


> Bump! I reference this thread all the time!



Me too !!


----------



## bubba's mom

i vote this thread to become a "sticky"


----------



## BeLLaNoTTe

This thread is such a big help...Thanks for clarifying evrything  

I agree with everyone...this should def. be a sticky


----------



## tlrotzoll

Thanks for the info!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

so........if i booked through universal's website and not the net booker......it would not apply to LF? Just making sure. Prolly will apply anyway for future stays.


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## RAPstar

AlexandNessa said:


> When you say "universal's website" do you mean the Universal Vacations website, as in here:  http://www.univacations.com/index.asp?
> 
> That website would not count.  Universal Vacations, believe it or not, is considered to be a 3rd party booking.
> 
> To count, your stay must be booked through the netbooker site I've listed in the OP or the Loews sites itself, which is here:  http://www.loewshotels.com/en/default.aspx



that's what i figured. oh well. will still apply so i can at least get the nights counted towards my status. if i read the first page correctly?


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## RAPstar

AlexandNessa said:


> That is a crap shoot.
> 
> Sometimes the front desk will take your number and put it into the system.  Sometimes they'll look at your rate/where you booked and they'll flat out tell you it doesn't count and won't enter it.
> 
> Now, when I used to book with the AP rate, I'd do it online and then just add my LF number right on the reservation page.  I got some of those to count.
> 
> One time I had a friend who booked through hotelkingdom.com, and they gave her 'tude and wouldn't enter it with her stay.
> 
> Good luck!



okie dokie. no biggie. i'll just make sure i do it next trip. thanks for the advice, jodie!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## RAPstar

AlexandNessa said:


> Oh, no, by all means, call them to have your LF # added to the reservation.  They may give you some pushback.  They may not.  If they don't give you grief, it should show up in your reseservation when you check in.  You may not get the perks, but there is a chance that your stay will count towards status.
> 
> If Uni Vacations won't put your LF # into your reservation, try it at check in.  Just smile and hand your LF card to the front desk along with your driver's license and credit card.
> 
> The most they can say is No.
> 
> Technically, your stay shouldn't count.
> 
> I always worry about these boards, however.  One or two reports of someone who got their stays to count with an unqualifying rate or a 3rd party rate, and some guest goes ballistic when their unqualifying, 3rd party rate DOESN'T count.  They get all firm or frustrated with the hotel, and pretty soon Loews scrutinizes _every _rate to see if it counts, and then no one gets any mummy dust.
> 
> They really tightened up on the welcome gift due to what I can't help but think was aggravated by message boards (no doubt this one included).  You know the old "I read on the DIS that _Jodie _got a welcome gift and _SHE _booked an AP rate."  A few years ago, kids would get a gift if their parents would show their report card at check in, and it had an "A" on it.  The gifts were inconsistent, sometimes the hotel ran out and gave a replacement gift.  Some of the reports on that program and the complaints left me shaking my head.  Now, needless to say, I don't remember the last time I heard a report on that ....



How do the people that don't check these boards ever have a satisfying vacation? With all this sage advice, they can plan it down to the last minute detail and then just hope the weather stays good. Luckily I'm not the type that expects anything unless I pay for it (I think you also said similar on another post). I think I'll try at check in, cause I'm weird like that.....but I'll do my room request whenever I know if my friend here will be going so I can kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## msr709

I just want to add that I also think this should be a sticky!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> i vote this thread to become a "sticky"



me three.......


----------



## bubba's mom

Can I vote again for a FOURTH??


----------



## keishashadow

On a whim today i priced out Loews Las Vegas (Henderson - where Celine Dion lives - la, de, dah) 

called the Loews First #, gave them my info, reminded them I was Gold.

interestingly, rep quoted the following:

*Deluxe room was $175+ a night

*i asked re other type of rooms & was offered Luxury @ $175+ also

*told they don't participate in the Gold upgrade program and my night wouldn't count towards status _thought all they all participated with a qualifying rate?_

Before I hung up, asked for any specials, AAA rates, etc.; was told:

*AAA Deluxe room was $279+ a night ; yes for the same room as i was quoted "rack rate"

FYI, went to their corporate web site and rack rate was $159+ night


----------



## macraven

i get the announcements and coupon deals from hard rock hotel las vegas all the time.

btw, celine flew the coop and bette midler took over.......


let me know if you want the 411 on hrh out there keisha.




keishashadow said:


> On a whim today i priced out Loews Las Vegas (Henderson - where Celine Dion lives - la, de, dah)
> 
> called the Loews First #, gave them my info, reminded them I was Gold.
> 
> interestingly, rep quoted the following:
> 
> *Deluxe room was $175+ a night
> 
> *i asked re other type of rooms & was offered Luxury @ $175+ also
> 
> *told they don't participate in the Gold upgrade program and my night wouldn't count towards status _thought all they all participated with a qualifying rate?_
> 
> Before I hung up, asked for any specials, AAA rates, etc.; was told:
> 
> *AAA Deluxe room was $279+ a night ; yes for the same room as i was quoted "rack rate"
> 
> FYI, went to their corporate web site and rack rate was $159+ night


----------



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## dsmom

I gave up calling Loew's first and call the resorts directly now.  I had two bad experiences lately.  Called Loew's about the Philly and the Wash. D.C Loew's.  I was told they do not do suite upgrades at both resorts (I am loews plat.)  I called the resorts directly and they were wonderful- they both offered me very nice suite upgrades with club level included free.


----------



## keishashadow

AlexandNessa said:


> Hmmmm, Janet, that's interesting. And odd.
> 
> Here's another interesting tidbit: Dale McDaniel used to be the GM of the RPR. Then he moved out to Loews Lake Las Vegas.
> 
> Anyway, I would call back and speak to someone else. Doesn't make sense.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea what your dates are, but I selected something for Loews Lake Las Vegas, and when I looked at the rate, it specifically said "Loews First Benefits Apply"


 
yep, that's what i told the rep, he double checked & stood firm 

i've seen AAA rates higher than the ones you can find on hotel sites if you dig, just never so much over the mark?

still pricer than i want to pay for just 1 night arriving near midnight & checkout next day

mac - i looked into the HRH, just too far off strip for me to want to walk in the summer heat...that  pool party is supposed to be "something wild" on Sundays


----------



## Disneyhappy

Bumping!


----------



## 1andrea

I stayed at Hard Rock Hotel last summer and at the time I had never heard of  Loews first is there anyway I can apply the nights of my stay last summer to my Lowes Card Membership?

Thanks


----------



## bubba's mom

1andrea said:


> I stayed at Hard Rock Hotel last summer and at the time I had never heard of  Loews first is there anyway I can apply the nights of my stay last summer to my Lowes Card Membership?
> 
> Thanks



I don't think so.....you have to have your LF number first....but, you can call and ask....


----------



## macraven

1andrea said:


> I stayed at Hard Rock Hotel last summer and at the time I had never heard of  Loews first is there anyway I can apply the nights of my stay last summer to my Lowes Card Membership?
> 
> Thanks



loews will only go back 24 months for past credits.


i had a problem about 3 years ago.
i was on gold for the longest time and should have been put up to platinum.

i called loews and inquired about it.
readers digest version:

a computer glitch wiped out my credits of staying at a loews hotel.
i was told they could only go back 24 months to correct the credit.

since they can go back 24 months to reinstate credit due to an error, i would think you might, saying that again, might, have a shot of getting last years dates credited to your membership.

call loews and give them your membership number and ask if they will give you the past credit.
tell them you were not aware of the loews first membership card at that time.
and tell them, you had such a lovely time last year, you decided to stay at a loews again this year.......

good luck.

let us know what they tell you.

i would hate to give out any wrong information.
i can only say what i experienced and was told.

if you find out no way will they give you the past credit, give me a heads up so i won't advise others to call and get their hopes up


----------



## 1andrea

macraven said:


> loews will only go back 24 months for past credits.
> 
> 
> i had a problem about 3 years ago.
> i was on gold for the longest time and should have been put up to platinum.
> 
> i called loews and inquired about it.
> readers digest version:
> 
> a computer glitch wiped out my credits of staying at a loews hotel.
> i was told they could only go back 24 months to correct the credit.
> 
> since they can go back 24 months to reinstate credit due to an error, i would think you might, saying that again, might, have a shot of getting last years dates credited to your membership.
> 
> call loews and give them your membership number and ask if they will give you the past credit.
> tell them you were not aware of the loews first membership card at that time.
> and tell them, you had such a lovely time last year, you decided to stay at a loews again this year.......
> 
> good luck.
> 
> let us know what they tell you.
> 
> i would hate to give out any wrong information.
> i can only say what i experienced and was told.
> 
> if you find out no way will they give you the past credit, give me a heads up so i won't advise others to call and get their hopes up



Thanks for the reply. I have just hunted out last years invoice and I booked the room through Uni-Vacations. Will a reservation booked through Uni-Vacations qualify?

Thanks


----------



## bubba's mom

1andrea said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have just hunted out last years invoice and I booked the room through Uni-Vacations. Will a reservation booked through Uni-Vacations qualify?
> 
> Thanks





No...it most likely will not...but again, doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## PavelB

Thanks.  This has all the information I was looking for.


----------



## Disneyhappy

Bumperino!


----------



## RAPstar

bump!


----------



## Hedy

So if I booked an AllAccess club rate, am I ineligible to use my Lowes upgrade (and get my free gift)?


----------



## calgarygary

Hedy said:


> So if I booked an AllAccess club rate, am I ineligible to use my Lowes upgrade (and get my free gift)?



3rd party rates = no LF benefits.


----------



## msr709

Hedy said:


> So if I booked an AllAccess club rate, am I ineligible to use my Lowes upgrade (and get my free gift)?



Did you ask if there was a Supersaver rate on the days you are going, they tend to be the cheapest rate and are available to everyone if there are any left for your time. If you get a Supersaver rate that will count towards your LF points. HTH


----------



## Shell820810

Got a platinum upgrade following my stay in May.  Does this run out.  We probably wont be back this year, and maybe not next.  Will it still be valid in 2 years time?  We are in UK so there are no Loews hotels here.


----------



## calgarygary

Here is the scoop from Loews:


> 12. LoewsFirst Gold membership requires three (3) qualifying stays or six (6) cumulative nights (associated with a qualifying stay or stays), in a single Loews Hotel or any combination of Loews Hotels, in a calendar year. LoewsFirst Platinum membership requires ten (10) qualifying stays or fifteen (15) nights (associated with a qualifying stay) in a single Loews Hotel or any combination of Loews Hotels, in a calendar year. A calendar year is defined as January 1 through December 31. *Retaining membership in LoewsFirst Gold or LoewsFirst Platinum requires meeting the respective criteria for LoewsFirst Gold or LoewsFirst Platinum each calendar year.* LoewsFirst members who were LoewsFirst Gold or LoewsFirst Platinum members prior to June 1, 2003 will retain that status through December 31, 2004, unless a higher status is achieved based on the above stated criteria during the calendar year 2003 or the calendar year 2004. LoewsFirst Blue members and new members will become LoewsFirst Gold or LoewsFirst Platinum members when they meet the above stated criteria. Once a Member attains a tier level, this level will remain in effect through the end of the subsequent calendar year. Post-enrollment stays recorded beginning January 1, 2004 are eligible toward tier-level qualification for the calendar year 2005. Thereafter, Members must requalify each year for the following year's membership.
> 
> 13. In the event you do not remain an Active Member (as defined above) your membership may be cancelled at the sole discretion of Loews.



It really is the luck of the draw as to whether they will rescind your status or not as not all accounts seem to be reviewed every year.  Some luck out and maintain their status without the necessary qualifying stays and some do not.


----------



## Disneyhappy

Bumping this one up again!


----------



## Subi WRX

This may need to be updated with the new so-called You First (Leisure Traveler Last?  Business First?) program.  Please post your upgrades/loews status for reservations made AFTER 7/15/2008.


----------



## macraven

one tip to the Loews First members that were transferred to Loews YouFirst program.

don't edit your profile until the glitches get corrected in the Loews system.
give it another few weeks.

i corrected mine on Friday from being a 108 year old man to the correct info.
i went from platinum status to member in a poof.......


----------



## Atotty

We're gold status after our trip last month and just received the gold card. However, the new program info has us as blue again.


----------



## macraven

Atotty said:


> We're gold status after our trip last month and just received the gold card. However, the new program info has us as blue again.



send loews youfirst an email to ask why.

many that were on the loews first program were transferred over with errors.
you have to bring it to their attention for them to correct it.


----------



## Pkdcoastrs

Hey quick question!

I signed up before initial switchover date of the Loews program!  We booked two nights at the Royal Pacific!  

There is a problem though   We booked one night through American Express Rewards program and the second we DID book through LoewsFirst using a AAA  rate!

Now since the first night wasn't bookd (and couldn't) be  booked through LoewsFirst, will we not get any of the perks?  

Any guidance on what to do would be great!  Could be possibly link the two reservations so that ***maybe*** we get a view upgrade or even a gift when we get there?


----------



## calgarygary

Pkdcoastrs said:


> Hey quick question!
> 
> I signed up before initial switchover date of the Loews program!  We booked two nights at the Royal Pacific!
> 
> There is a problem though   We booked one night through American Express Rewards program and the second we DID book through LoewsFirst using a AAA  rate!
> 
> Now since the first night wasn't bookd (and couldn't) be  booked through LoewsFirst, will we not get any of the perks?
> 
> Any guidance on what to do would be great!  Could be possibly link the two reservations so that ***maybe*** we get a view upgrade or even a gift when we get there?



Any benefits would depend upon your status - whether Loews considers you blue or member.


----------



## Pkdcoastrs

calgarygary said:


> Any benefits would depend upon your status - whether Loews considers you blue or member.



Hey,

It is listing us at 'Blue' still!!!  I'm excited about the free internet, I always bring my laptop to Disney but never to use the internet due to the fact that I don't want to shell out $10 for under an hours use most likely.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## happymommy

Flyin2MCO said:


> jodie,
> 
> great thread!  i'd also suggest adding the following, which i've summarized (and confirmed that it works) from the "lowe's first" sticky:
> 
> "Sortcut to Platinum status" - Lowe's will likely match your elite level status from other major hotel chains.  Fax a copy of your statement to 1-800-563-9714 and request a status match for your Lowe's First membership level.
> 
> 
> I'm Diamond level with Hilton and I did the above today (I talked with a customer service rep who confirmed that Lowe's does honor the status match)...I'll apparently be upgraded to LF Platinum after they contact Hilton to confirm my Diamond status.



Guess they don't do that anymore - just called and found this out.

Wanted to post this.  No big deal really, but I'm SPG Gold and DH is Marriott Silver (soon to be gold).


----------



## leeann32

This will be our first stay at a Loews hotel, If I book 6 nights will that automatically bump me up to gold level? Or will I be gold level after I stay my 6 nights? Sorry if it's a dumb question


----------



## Bluer101

leeann32 said:


> This will be our first stay at a Loews hotel, If I book 6 nights will that automatically bump me up to gold level? Or will I be gold level after I stay my 6 nights? Sorry if it's a dumb question



No, you first have to sign up with the new program called You First. The benefits  have changed and the amount of stays have changed also. Here is the link to the program.

https://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Default.aspx?Culture=en


----------



## leeann32

Bluer101 said:


> No, you first have to sign up with the new program called You First. The benefits  have changed and the amount of stays have changed also. Here is the link to the program.
> 
> https://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Default.aspx?Culture=en



Thanks for the link, I just signed up!


----------



## rpbert1

to move to Gold you will need 5 to 9 stays, not nights within 12 months , to remain at that level you will need 5 to 9 stays in the next 12 months , otherwise you drop down to the next level. 
Quite difficult to move up and stay up at a high level


----------



## DisDreamer

Darn it!  I got excited and now I think I've signed up too soon!  Our trip isn't until July 16, 2011, staying 6 nights.  Looks like my 12-month cycle will end June 28, 2011.  Guess I won't qualify for anything since my trip will arrive during my second 12-month cycle.  Originally I was thinking our upcoming Sea World San Antonio trip could be our first stay, and our RPR stay would be our second stay...but not so.  And guess what?  I don't even see any Loew's hotels in the state of Texas.  I guess I'm just outta luck on this one.


----------



## wilma-bride

Not sure if this is new information but, according to the Loews site, any stay longer than 5 consecutive nights will now count as 2 stays


----------



## rpbert1

Never saw this on their site
http://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/TermsAndConditions.aspx


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> Never saw this on their site
> http://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/TermsAndConditions.aspx



it's on the BENEFITS page:

https://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Benefits.aspx


----------



## rpbert1

thanks Barb, do not know how i missed that, might need new glasses, still means a few trips within 12 months for people from the UK, to move up.


----------



## patster734

They should have renamed their new system 'WeFirst/YouLast'!  I've already been dropped from Gold to Blue, and with only one 4-night stay booked for this year (2 rooms), I'm sure I'll be dropped from Blue.  If our room service at Hard Rock hadn't been such a disappointment a couple years ago, I'd make all future on-site stays with them, as they aren't now included with YouFirst and I believe have their promotional system.


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> They should have renamed their new system 'WeFirst/YouLast'!  I've already been dropped from Gold to Blue, and with only one 4-night stay booked for this year (2 rooms), I'm sure I'll be dropped from Blue.  If our room service at Hard Rock hadn't been such a disappointment a couple years ago, I'd make all future on-site stays with them, as they aren't now included with YouFirst and I believe have their promotional system.



It should be BusinessFirst/FamiliesLast. 

I think as long as you have one stay per year, you stay blue (providing you had already achieved blue since it takes 2 stays to get there).  That, at least, gets you free internet.  Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I think this was discussed at the time of the change.


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> thanks Barb, do not know how i missed that, might need new glasses, still means a few trips within 12 months for people from the UK, to move up.



not you


----------



## bubba's mom

patster734 said:


> They should have renamed their new system 'WeFirst/YouLast'!  I've already been dropped from Gold to Blue, and with only one 4-night stay booked for this year (2 rooms), I'm sure I'll be dropped from Blue.  If our room service at Hard Rock hadn't been such a disappointment a couple years ago, I'd make all future on-site stays with them, as they aren't now included with YouFirst and I believe have their promotional system.





damo said:


> It should be BusinessFirst/FamiliesLast.
> 
> I think as long as you have one stay per year, you stay blue (providing you had already achieved blue since it takes 2 stays to get there).  That, at least, gets you free internet.  Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I think this was discussed at the time of the change.



i agree....going the business route   ...doesn't give me any loyalty to Loews...goin w/ what's least expensive onsite...after all...it's all about the key  

Pat....you should give HRH a go again.  You may have a completely different experience next time.  If you have an issue, talk to mgr. 

but...d's right...you can't drop lower than Blue.  Free internets is at least _something_....


----------



## loperella

...too bad HRH doesn't participate in this...


----------



## Disneyhappy

bubba's mom said:


> i agree....going the business route   ...doesn't give me any loyalty to Loews...goin w/ what's least expensive onsite...after all...it's all about the key



Totally agree. I was able to make Platinum again for this year but I just can't do 10 visits to Loews this year. I travel for work but Loews has limited resorts where I travel. Because of business trips to Santa Monica and NYC, 4 trips to USO, and one night in our home area of Phila last year, I was able to maintain Platinum. Platinum status will be dearly missed by us as the $100 room credit is an amazing benefit (as well as the suit upgrade), especially for one night stays. Maybe they will revisit the program again in the near future.


----------



## jimpossible87

AlexandNessa said:


> Ok kiddos!  There are always lots of questions on the whats and hows of Loews First upgrades, and so I thought I'd write a primer here.  Feel free to add to it.  There could even be one on the Loews Card thread, but I don't feel like reading 20 pages to find it.
> 
> *First and foremost, you must book at a qualifying rate to score your entitled upgrades.*
> 
> - What is a qualifying rate? _AAA, rack, any advertised rate that you find when researching your room on the netbooker site, for example:  the Super Saver rate counts, the bed & breakfast rate counts_. https://universalhotels.ibe.netbook...HRH+UEPBH+UERPR&lookAndFeelId=969&locale=en
> ​
> -What's NOT a qualifying rate? _APH (annual passholder rates), FLO (Florida Resident rates), any rate booked through a 3rd party site, like Orbitz, Expedia, Travelocity, Southwest Vacations, Hotelkingdom.com, etc_.​
> - But, I've booked at APH rates and I got my stays to count towards my status!​
> 
> That may be true.  But ... did you get your LF welcome gift?  Did you get your upgrade?  Probably not.  The stay may have "counted" towards your status, but try securing your gold/suite upgrade at the time of booking with a rate that does not qualify.  Not going to happen!  That's not to say that a manager might notice you're gold or platinum and give you a treat at the time of check in, but don't count on that!
> Or, but my rate with Southwest Vacations is practically the same as rack rate!  That may be true, and you are free to plead your case, but according to the rules, you have book through a 3rd party and are not ENTITLED to LF upgrades.​
> 
> Loews Status by Color/Hotel:
> 
> *BLUE*(0-5 nights or 0-2 stays):​​
> You do not need to call to get your LF benefits.  You may add your LF number to your reservation and book online.​Your upgrade is not guaranteed.  It can be asked for at the time of check-in and will be granted at check-in if available.  And, yes, you do have to ask for it at check-in.  Some front desk clerks are thoughtful enough to be proactive in this regard and automatically offer it to you.  Most aren't.  So ask.​
> *
> So, if available, what kind of upgrade do I score at check-in as Blue?*
> 
> *RPR*:  Standard room to a Water view room.​
> *HRH*: Garden view to a Pool view room.​
> *PBH*:  Garden view to a Bay View room.​
> *Blue, Shmooo.  I'm GOLD (3 stays or 6 nights).  What does that get me? *
> 
> First off, as GOLD, you need to _call _for your reservation, if you want the automatic upgrade applied at the time of your reservation, as long as the room category is available.
> Where do you call?  (888)273-1311.
> 
> What do I say?  _Tell them, for example "I have AAA, and I'm also Loews Gold, so I want to see if an upgrade is available."_  Do you need to have your LF card?  No, but you do need to know your number.
> 
> *What upgrade does Gold get you at each of the hotels?*
> 
> *RPR*:  Standard room to a Water view room guaranteed at the time of reservation, if available.​
> *HRH*: Garden view room to a Deluxe room guaranteed at the time of reservation, if available.​
> *PBH*: Garden view room to a Deluxe room guaranteed at the time of reservation, if available.​
> So, when you receive your confirmation, it will show your new room type with the standard room rate applied.What if a Gold upgrade is not available when I call?
> 
> 3 options here:
> 
> 1.  Change your dates.
> 2.  Change hotel selections.
> 3.  Keep checking back to see if the upgraded category opens up.
> 
> 
> As Gold, you also qualify for a suite upgrade for $35/extra per night, if available at the time of check-in.  What are the suite upgrades available?  See the Platinum benefits below.​
> *Step aside, please, I'm PLATINUM! (10 stays or 15 nights)*
> 
> Like with Loews Gold, you need to call for your reservation, if you want the automatic suite upgrade applied at the time of your reservation, as long as the suite is available.Where do you call?   (888) 273-1311.
> 
> What do I say?  _Tell them, for example "I have AAA, and I'm also Loews Platinum, so I want to see if a suite upgrade is available." _
> 
> What do I get as Platinum at each hotel?
> 
> You get the following suites, guaranteed at the time of reservation, if available:
> 
> *RPR*: a Standard room to a King Suite, accommodates 3 people.​
> _Our 670 square foot King Suite will make you feel like island royalty. Youll find a living room and separate bedroom featuring a king-size bed. The spacious living area offers ample room for your relaxation and entertainment, along with a pull-out sofa and a desk area. Both rooms feature an entertainment center with television and sitting areas. _​
> *HRH*: a Garden View room to a King Suite, accommodates 3 people.​
> _At an impressive 650 square feet of living space, these suites are fit for 'The King.' This guest room is a generous sized junior suite with a king bed and extra living space where you can entertain or just spread out and chill. _​
> *PBH*: A Garden View room to a Portofino Suite, accommodates up to 5 people.​
> 
> _Our Portofino Suites are cozy and comfortable with plenty of space to relax after a day at the theme parks. These suites have a 283 square foot parlor which adjoins to a 463 square foot Garden View bedroom_.​
> 
> So you mean to tell me that our family of 4 does not qualify for a suite upgrade at RPR or HRH?  _In short, yes.  If you want a suite upgrade, you'll have to stay at the PBH._
> 
> What if a suite upgrade is not available when I call?
> 
> 3 options here:
> 
> 1.  Change your dates.
> 2.  Change hotel selections.
> 3.  Keep checking back to see if the suite category opens up.​
> 
> Miscellaneous FAQs
> 
> 
> 
> *Where does Club Level Fit into Loews First Upgrades?*​
> 
> _Short answer:  It doesn't._ What, even if I book a water view?  If I book a water view at RPR, the next available category is Club.  So what gives?  _I don't know what gives either.  Write LF and complain.  I did._
> 
> So, you're saying, that even if I'm Platinum, and I don't want a suite, they won't give me a Club Level room instead?  _Yep, that's what I'm saying.  I know.  I think it stinks too._.​
> 
> 
> 
> *Platinum Families with > 3 people/HRH:*​
> OK, we're a family of 5, we're platinum, and we really want to stay at the HRH.  Will they upgrade us to a Deluxe room instead of a suite?  _You'd think it'd be that easy, but it's not.  LF doesn't quite have that option built into its system.  Best to call the hotel directly and explain the situation_.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Platinum Families trying to get an upgrade to a Kids Suite instead of a King Suite:*​
> OK, we're a family of 4, we're platinum, and we really want to stay in a Kids Suite instead of a King Suite.  Will they upgrade us to a Kids Suite instead of a King Suite?  _Not as a standard course of action.  If you have received a Kids Suite upgrade instead of a King Suite upgrade, they have done you a courtesy.  You are not entitled to a Kids Suite as part of the LF upgrade program._.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trying for upgrades at check-in*​​
> 
> I'm Gold and I want to try for the suite upgrade.  Or, I'm Blue and I want to ask for the view upgrade at check-in.  What are our chances of getting the upgrade at check-in?  _First of all, are you going during a busy time of the year?  Check right before you go on the netbooker site, plug in your dates, and see what's available.  No pool view rooms or suites showing available online?  Then, it's unlikely your upgrade will be available at check-in.   _Does it help to check-in early? _Yes_.  Should I have the reservationist make a note that I am interested in the view/suite upgrade at check-in?  _Sure, it wouldn't hurt ... just make sure you're paying that qualified rate!  _​
> *
> Booking a premium room and being upgraded from there. *​Say, for example, I book and pay for a Deluxe room at HRH or PBH.  Will they upgrade me to club level or a suite since I'm not paying for a standard/garden view room?  _In short, no.  ONLY THE UPGRADES I'VE LISTED HERE ARE PART OF THE LF PROGRAM.  You cannot book a "premium" room and get upgraded to the next available premium room.  You can book the premium room and try for an upgrade at check-in, but any upgrade you receive from there would be as a courtesy, not anything you are entitled to as part of the LF program._​
> 
> Where can I find black out dates where upgrades would not apply?
> 
> http://www.loews-first.com/loewsfirst_blackouts.asp




Very glad to have found this info...I have had nothing but confusion with the Leows program for years...most recently had 2 accounts "combined as a courtesy and brought back to blue" I was a gold so who knows 
I have had good experiences with the benefit but this year I have had nothing but problems trying to use the club with my reservation. 
As it is when I arrive in 2 weeks I am left with giving my card at check in and asking for the credit of the trip and hoping for a room upgrade. Usually its dead until the HHN weekend so checking in on Monday might get me a good room but Im not too concerned they are all the same at RP pretty much its just the walking distance to the boat that I worry about.


----------



## keishashadow

jimpossible87 said:


> Very glad to have found this info...I have had nothing but confusion with the Leows program for years...most recently had 2 accounts "combined as a courtesy and brought back to blue" I was a gold so who knows
> I have had good experiences with the benefit but this year I have had nothing but problems trying to use the club with my reservation.
> As it is when I arrive in 2 weeks I am left with giving my card at check in and asking for the credit of the trip and hoping for a room upgrade. Usually its dead until the HHN weekend so checking in on Monday might get me a good room but Im not too concerned they are all the same at RP pretty much its just the walking distance to the boat that I worry about.


 
Note that all Fridays & Saturdays are blacked out this year for youfirst upgrades.

Even if you arrive prior to the black out days you aren't eligible for upgrades unless you are willing to book a split stay and chance having to move to whatever you actually book during the blackout dates.

Additionally, as Jodie laid out above all upgrades are subject to availability.  Even if platinum there is no guarantee of a complimentary upgrade to a suite, let alone an upgraded room from whatever category you have booked (although you will still receive whatever other percs you are eligible to receive, including resort credit if you reference your account # when making the reservation).


----------



## Judy from Boise

So can I verify that The hard rock Orlando participates in lowes loyalty, and not the hard rock Rewards for hotel stays?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mischief32

You can get credit for the stay but none of the other benefits such as  free upgrade, internet, use of the gym


----------



## Judy from Boise

in which of the two programs? I have a Lowes account but would purchase the VIP Hard rock for $24 if that is the one I need.


----------



## macraven

_i didn't renew my hard rock card as the benefits did not include the orlando hrh.
the new program began this year.


for the Loews You First program, you need to accumulate your required stays yearly to build to the next level.

member, blue, gold, platinum.

third party bookings do not count towards your stays for the YouFirst Loews program._


----------



## bumbershoot

Current wording:



> Qualifying Rates include: Consortia, Volume Corporate, AAA, AARP, Government, Package, Group Association, Group Corporate, Group Government, Advance Purchase, Florida Residents and Universal Pass holders.
> 
> Non-qualifying Rates include: Internet Third Party, as well as rates through any other discount program, coupon, complimentary or promotional offer. The Hard Rock Hotel at Universal Orlando and Universal's Cabana Bay Beach Resort do not qualify for YouFirst benefits.




Where does the Stay More Save More rate fall into this?


----------



## damo

bumbershoot said:


> Current wording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does the Stay More Save More rate fall into this?



Maybe it is a promotional offer?  Not sure, but it does not qualify (at least the last time I used it it didn't).


----------



## bumbershoot

damo said:


> Maybe it is a promotional offer?  Not sure, but it does not qualify (at least the last time I used it it didn't).



Ugh.  For our dates the AP rate was higher than SMSM (and we're not getting a bargain either way) and now PBH is sold out entirely every time I check.  Frustrated.  Maybe I should call and see if there's a AAA rate available for our room, LOL.  I just had to go and get fancy on this trip!  

Thanks for the answer, though!  And my account info is no help, because I don't think it has ever once said "yes" about a rate qualifying (either ahead of time or after the fact), yet somehow I have hung onto Blue magically.  Weird.


----------



## HLAuburn

Just wanted to post an update about our stay at RPR over the weekend:  we booked a Saturday night stay with a FL resident rate.  (I think I logged on to my Lowes First account to book).  When we checked in, we did not ask about the upgrade, but the girl checking us in said she saw that we were members and we would be receiving a complimentary upgrade to water view and asked if I had a location preference.    We planned to spend Sunday at the pool, so we did ask about the late check out and she said it was fine to stay until 2pm.  

The resort did not seem busy at all, so I'm sure that factors into how the "enforce" the upgrade rules, but just wanted to let everyone know that it _does_ happen...on a Saturday night, with a FL resident rate!


----------



## Bluer101

HLAuburn said:


> Just wanted to post an update about our stay at RPR over the weekend:  we booked a Saturday night stay with a FL resident rate.  (I think I logged on to my Lowes First account to book).  When we checked in, we did not ask about the upgrade, but the girl checking us in said she saw that we were members and we would be receiving a complimentary upgrade to water view and asked if I had a location preference.    We planned to spend Sunday at the pool, so we did ask about the late check out and she said it was fine to stay until 2pm.  The resort did not seem busy at all, so I'm sure that factors into how the "enforce" the upgrade rules, but just wanted to let everyone know that it does happen...on a Saturday night, with a FL resident rate!



Very common when slow. They will put anyone in water view when it's slow. It's also to keep the cleaning staff close with less staff.


----------



## Squirlz

How long do your points last?  We stayed 5 nights in October 2012 and when I look at my points now it says Credits Earned Since 02/12/2013:	 	0.

Do they only last a year?


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> How long do your points last?  We stayed 5 nights in October 2012 and when I look at my points now it says Credits Earned Since 02/12/2013:	 	0.
> 
> Do they only last a year?



you earn 2 credits for stays of 5 nights or more per reservation.
used to be the year ran from july 1 to june 30.

think it might be calendar year now, but could be wrong as i haven't checked the you first site lately.


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> you earn 2 credits for stays of 5 nights or more per reservation.
> used to be the year ran from july 1 to june 30.
> 
> think it might be calendar year now, but could be wrong as i haven't checked the you first site lately.



Either way, are they only good for a year?


----------



## macraven

_yes, one year._


----------



## peel

I'm feeling really dense at the moment, bear with me.  If I only stay at a Loews hotel once a year, those visits don't accumulate to increase my YouFirst level over several years, correct?  The only way to achieve the highest level is to stay 10+ times in one year, and the only way to maintain that level is to continue staying with them 10+ times in a calendar year?


----------



## pcstang

AlexandNessa said:


> Ok kiddos!  There are always lots of questions on the whats and hows of Loews First upgrades, and so I thought I'd write a primer here.  Feel free to add to it.  There could even be one on the Loews Card thread, but I don't feel like reading 20 pages to find it.  First and foremost, you must book at a qualifying rate to score your entitled upgrades.    - What is a qualifying rate?  AAA, rack, any advertised rate that you find when researching your room on the netbooker site, for example:  the Super Saver rate counts, the bed & breakfast rate counts. https://universalhotels.ibe.netbooker.com/web/FrontController.nb4?module=PropertySearch&operation=AreaPropertyAvailabilitySearch&execute=yes&instanceId=96&areacode=UER&areaname=Universal%20Orlando&ChainPropertyCodes=UEHRH+UEPBH+UERPR&lookAndFeelId=969&locale=en    -What's NOT a qualifying rate?  APH (annual passholder rates), FLO (Florida Resident rates), any rate booked through a 3rd party site, like Orbitz, Expedia, Travelocity, Southwest Vacations, Hotelkingdom.com, etc.  - But, I've booked at APH rates and I got my stays to count towards my status!  That may be true.  But ... did you get your LF welcome gift?  Did you get your upgrade?  Probably not.  The stay may have "counted" towards your status, but try securing your gold/suite upgrade at the time of booking with a rate that does not qualify.  Not going to happen!  That's not to say that a manager might notice you're gold or platinum and give you a treat at the time of check in, but don't count on that!   Or, but my rate with Southwest Vacations is practically the same as rack rate!  That may be true, and you are free to plead your case, but according to the rules, you have book through a 3rd party and are not ENTITLED to LF upgrades.  Loews Status by Color/Hotel:  BLUE(0-5 nights or 0-2 stays):  You do not need to call to get your LF benefits.  You may add your LF number to your reservation and book online. Your upgrade is not guaranteed.  It can be asked for at the time of check-in and will be granted at check-in if available.  And, yes, you do have to ask for it at check-in.  Some front desk clerks are thoughtful enough to be proactive in this regard and automatically offer it to you.  Most aren't.  So ask.   So, if available, what kind of upgrade do I score at check-in as Blue?  RPR:  Standard room to a Water view room.   HRH: Garden view to a Pool view room.  PBH:  Garden view to a Bay View room.  Blue, Shmooo.  I'm GOLD (3 stays or 6 nights).  What does that get me?   First off, as GOLD, you need to call for your reservation, if you want the automatic upgrade applied at the time of your reservation, as long as the room category is available. Where do you call?  (888)273-1311.  What do I say?  Tell them, for example "I have AAA, and I'm also Loews Gold, so I want to see if an upgrade is available."  Do you need to have your LF card?  No, but you do need to know your number.  What upgrade does Gold get you at each of the hotels?  RPR:  Standard room to a Water view room guaranteed at the time of reservation, if available.   HRH: Garden view room to a Deluxe room guaranteed at the time of reservation, if available.  PBH: Garden view room to a Deluxe room guaranteed at the time of reservation, if available.  So, when you receive your confirmation, it will show your new room type with the standard room rate applied.What if a Gold upgrade is not available when I call?  3 options here:  1.  Change your dates. 2.  Change hotel selections. 3.  Keep checking back to see if the upgraded category opens up.  As Gold, you also qualify for a suite upgrade for $35/extra per night, if available at the time of check-in.  What are the suite upgrades available?  See the Platinum benefits below.  Step aside, please, I'm PLATINUM! (10 stays or 15 nights)  Like with Loews Gold, you need to call for your reservation, if you want the automatic suite upgrade applied at the time of your reservation, as long as the suite is available.Where do you call?   (888) 273-1311.  What do I say?  Tell them, for example "I have AAA, and I'm also Loews Platinum, so I want to see if a suite upgrade is available."    What do I get as Platinum at each hotel?  You get the following suites, guaranteed at the time of reservation, if available:  RPR: a Standard room to a King Suite, accommodates 3 people.   Our 670 square foot King Suite will make you feel like island royalty. You’ll find a living room and separate bedroom featuring a king-size bed. The spacious living area offers ample room for your relaxation and entertainment, along with a pull-out sofa and a desk area. Both rooms feature an entertainment center with television and sitting areas.    HRH: a Garden View room to a King Suite, accommodates 3 people.   At an impressive 650 square feet of living space, these suites are fit for 'The King.' This guest room is a generous sized junior suite with a king bed and extra living space where you can entertain or just spread out and chill.    PBH: A Garden View room to a Portofino Suite, accommodates up to 5 people.   Our Portofino Suites are cozy and comfortable with plenty of space to relax after a day at the theme parks. These suites have a 283 square foot parlor which adjoins to a 463 square foot Garden View bedroom.  So you mean to tell me that our family of 4 does not qualify for a suite upgrade at RPR or HRH?  In short, yes.  If you want a suite upgrade, you'll have to stay at the PBH.  What if a suite upgrade is not available when I call?  3 options here:  1.  Change your dates. 2.  Change hotel selections. 3.  Keep checking back to see if the suite category opens up.  Miscellaneous FAQs  Where does Club Level Fit into Loews First Upgrades?     Short answer:  It doesn't.  What, even if I book a water view?  If I book a water view at RPR, the next available category is Club.  So what gives?  I don't know what gives either.  Write LF and complain.  I did.  So, you're saying, that even if I'm Platinum, and I don't want a suite, they won't give me a Club Level room instead?  Yep, that's what I'm saying.  I know.  I think it stinks too..  Platinum Families with > 3 people/HRH:  OK, we're a family of 5, we're platinum, and we really want to stay at the HRH.  Will they upgrade us to a Deluxe room instead of a suite?  You'd think it'd be that easy, but it's not.  LF doesn't quite have that option built into its system.  Best to call the hotel directly and explain the situation.    Platinum Families trying to get an upgrade to a Kids Suite instead of a King Suite:  OK, we're a family of 4, we're platinum, and we really want to stay in a Kids Suite instead of a King Suite.  Will they upgrade us to a Kids Suite instead of a King Suite?  Not as a standard course of action.  If you have received a Kids Suite upgrade instead of a King Suite upgrade, they have done you a courtesy.  You are not entitled to a Kids Suite as part of the LF upgrade program..     Trying for upgrades at check-in  I'm Gold and I want to try for the suite upgrade.  Or, I'm Blue and I want to ask for the view upgrade at check-in.  What are our chances of getting the upgrade at check-in?  First of all, are you going during a busy time of the year?  Check right before you go on the netbooker site, plug in your dates, and see what's available.  No pool view rooms or suites showing available online?  Then, it's unlikely your upgrade will be available at check-in.   Does it help to check-in early?  Yes.  Should I have the reservationist make a note that I am interested in the view/suite upgrade at check-in?  Sure, it wouldn't hurt ... just make sure you're paying that qualified rate!     Booking a premium room and being upgraded from there.   Say, for example, I book and pay for a Deluxe room at HRH or PBH.  Will they upgrade me to club level or a suite since I'm not paying for a standard/garden view room?  In short, no.  ONLY THE UPGRADES I'VE LISTED HERE ARE PART OF THE LF PROGRAM.  You cannot book a "premium" room and get upgraded to the next available premium room.  You can book the premium room and try for an upgrade at check-in, but any upgrade you receive from there would be as a courtesy, not anything you are entitled to as part of the LF program.  Where can I find black out dates where upgrades would not apply?   http://www.loews-first.com/loewsfirst_blackouts.asp


     Is this still accurate? I'm going to call tomorrow to see what my status and benefits are. 10 stays or 15 nights for platinum? I hit that long ago this year as far as days go.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Is this still accurate? I'm going to call tomorrow to see what my status and benefits are. 10 stays or 15 nights for platinum? I hit that long ago this year as far as days go.



It goes by stays not days, it changed back in 2008-2009.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> It goes by stays not days, it changed back in 2008-2009.



Thanks! I've already booked for December. I'm gold status, do I need to call for the upgrade if it's available?


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Thanks! I've already booked for December. I'm gold status, do I need to call for the upgrade if it's available?



Yes you do. You will pay for a garden view if available and get a water view upgrade for free.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Yes you do. You will pay for a garden view if available and get a water view upgrade for free.


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## AnAmericanInDisney

Does Loews still match other hotel reward programs' statuses? I know it used to be if you were hilton diamond, they would make you Loews Gold or Platinum.


----------



## damo

AnAmericanInDisney said:


> Does Loews still match other hotel reward programs' statuses? I know it used to be if you were hilton diamond, they would make you Loews Gold or Platinum.



Haven't heard anything about it since they changed their entire program to Youfirst from Loews First.  Please let us know if you find out any details.


----------



## goofy!

AnAmericanInDisney said:


> Does Loews still match other hotel reward programs' statuses? I know it used to be if you were hilton diamond, they would make you Loews Gold or Platinum.



A friend of ours tried it on a trip and they wouldn't honor other hotel programs.  

But that was right after they changed to YouFirst, so it may have changed again.


----------



## macraven

_there was a thread about that last year, or was it earlier this year.....not sure.

loews wouldn't honor a competitor pricing for the onsite hotel room, even when the website stated they could match prices.
i'm guessing that something in the fine print or newer policy was the issue.


the poster that brought the subject up in the thread about matching prices, said loews wouldn't budge on the price.


haven't heard any poster talk about the price matching since then.

i think the YouFirst program has been around a couple of years now.
they changed from the original program of having July 1st as the start date of membership levels to the full calendar year of Jan 1st when they changed from Loews First._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> there was a thread about that last year, or was it earlier this year.....not sure.  loews wouldn't honor a competitor pricing for the onsite hotel room, even when the website stated they could match prices. i'm guessing that something in the fine print or newer policy was the issue.  the poster that brought the subject up in the thread about matching prices, said loews wouldn't budge on the price.  haven't heard any poster talk about the price matching since then.  i think the YouFirst program has been around a couple of years now. they changed from the original program of having July 1st as the start date of membership levels to the full calendar year of Jan 1st when they changed from Loews First.



Yep the program changed in 2008. Now when you reach a new status you have one year from that date to maintain that status. If you don't complete the stays in that year to keep that status then you are downgraded to the next level.


----------



## macraven

_well..........a couple of years, 6 years......but it happened........
my life is like a blur...lol_


----------



## Poly-Anna

Bluer101 said:


> It goes by stays not days, it changed back in 2008-2009.



"Now, stay more than five consecutive days and your stay will count as two."  (I just copied this now from the Loews Hotel website.)

I try to stay at least 6 nights to cover myself for 2 stays and remain gold.


----------



## Bluer101

Poly-Anna said:


> "Now, stay more than five consecutive days and your stay will count as two."  (I just copied this now from the Loews Hotel website.)  I try to stay at least 6 nights to cover myself for 2 stays and remain gold.



To remain gold you need at least 5 stays in your rolling year.


----------



## bumbershoot

I went into my account, and we have no status.  It shows that our last counted stay was in 2010 (which wasn't the case the last time I logged in).  We were Blue, and there's just no rhyme or reason as to what stays have counted.

The AP rate stays should count, but they say "no".  I don't know why whatever rate that comes up as the rate you book (usually the stay more save more) shouldn't count, since you can't really opt out of it, but it seems it doesn't.  Annoying.

If nothing's going to count, what's the point of booking directly through them?


But I've had weird issues with the account since we started it.  Sometimes I think we should abandon that one and start new.  Maybe that one would make sense.


----------



## pcstang

bumbershoot said:


> I went into my account, and we have no status.  It shows that our last counted stay was in 2010 (which wasn't the case the last time I logged in).  We were Blue, and there's just no rhyme or reason as to what stays have counted.  The AP rate stays should count, but they say "no".  I don't know why whatever rate that comes up as the rate you book (usually the stay more save more) shouldn't count, since you can't really opt out of it, but it seems it doesn't.  Annoying.  If nothing's going to count, what's the point of booking directly through them?  But I've had weird issues with the account since we started it.  Sometimes I think we should abandon that one and start new.  Maybe that one would make sense.



I've had the same issues when looking online. However, when I call they can see my status and it's correct. I didn't realize there were blackout dates for the benefits. That's kind of disappointing to me.


----------



## goofy!

bumbershoot said:


> *I went into my account, and we have no status.  It shows that our last counted stay was in 2010 (which wasn't the case the last time I logged in).  We were Blue, and there's just no rhyme or reason as to what stays have counted.*
> 
> The AP rate stays should count, but they say "no".  I don't know why whatever rate that comes up as the rate you book (usually the stay more save more) shouldn't count, since you can't really opt out of it, but it seems it doesn't.  Annoying.
> 
> If nothing's going to count, what's the point of booking directly through them?
> 
> 
> But I've had weird issues with the account since we started it.  Sometimes I think we should abandon that one and start new.  Maybe that one would make sense.


They just changed the webpage design for the YouFirst page and there were some glitches in the transfer of data.

When I logged in last week, I panicked for a second because our level was not showing.  We basically have a nonexistent level and it is a pain to have it restored when they make upgrades. We have a trip coming up in January, so I was dreading having to go through hoops again to get it back. 

I called YouFirst and they said when they upgraded the website, one of the things that did not move over was everybody's status and # of stays.  They can look it up for you and tell you what your level is.  They were working on the fix, so if it is not fixed yet, it will be soon according to the lady I talked to.


----------



## bumbershoot

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Poly-Anna

Bluer101 said:


> To remain gold you need at least 5 stays in your rolling year.



I stay at a Loews hotel at least 3 times per year for 6 days each time.  That way I get in 6 stays and remain gold.


----------



## Poly-Anna

bumbershoot said:


> The AP rate stays should count, but they say "no".  I don't know why whatever rate that comes up as the rate you book (usually the stay more save more) shouldn't count, since you can't really opt out of it, but it seems it doesn't.  Annoying.
> 
> If nothing's going to count, what's the point of booking directly through them?



Per their website - "Qualifying Rates include: Consortia, Volume Corporate, AAA, AARP, Government, Package, Group Association, Group Corporate, Group Government, Advance Purchase, Florida Residents and Universal Pass holders."

I haven't had a problem with my stays counting using the AP rate.  We usually stay at least twice a year at Portofino Bay and I always use that rate.  To date, Loews has always counted those stays as qualifying stays for me.  I would argue the issue with them if they don't allow you to use it.  I do know for a fact that the Stay More Save More rate doesn't count and I do agree with you that should not be the case.

Good luck!


----------



## Bluer101

The loews mobile site is still up and correct for me. So on a smart phone just search the mobile site. I still can't get into the new site. It just keeps spinning saying loading your info.


----------



## Bluer101

Poly-Anna said:


> I stay at a Loews hotel at least 3 times per year for 6 days each time.  That way I get in 6 stays and remain gold.



Now that makes sense,  the way you said was. 

 "I try to stay at least 6 nights to cover myself for 2 stays and remain gold. "

Lol, makes it sound like one stay for six nights keeps you at gold.


----------



## Poly-Anna

Bluer101 said:


> Now that makes sense,  the way you said was.
> 
> "I try to stay at least 6 nights to cover myself for 2 stays and remain gold. "
> 
> Lol, makes it sound like one stay for six nights keeps you at gold.



Don't we all wish that were the case!  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## goofy!

AnAmericanInDisney said:


> Does Loews still match other hotel reward programs' statuses? I know it used to be if you were hilton diamond, they would make you Loews Gold or Platinum.



Thought I would pass this on.  I was on statusmatcher.com, a site that reports successful status matching on elite programs.

Naturally, I had to look at Loews.

A woman successfully matched her IHG Platinum status to YouFirst Platinum on September 14th.  So they are still matching other hotel status.

These were her instructions:

E-mail Kristen Burke Special Services at Loews Hotels, at "kburke@loewshotels.com" with a scanned copy of your membership card and a screenshot of your account.


----------

